# Weird teeth



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

does it look like it has been broken & ground smooth? my parents dogs think deer legs are pretty good too!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  I don't think he'll ever notice, as long as he's enjoying a bone like that, looks like life couldn't be better 

Happy handsome boy!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

no such thing as poorbred Golden~that big ol' smile he has is testament to that!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> does it look like it has been broken & ground smooth? !


his upper teeth are just as goofy -- have to get a real dental shot someday

I don't think we have a "crowded tooth" problem, but do dogs ever get teeth removed because of crowding?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It looks as if he is missing premolars, which is considered a fault, and can be hereditary. A Golden should possess full dention, a scissors bite, and obvious gaps created by missing teeth to be faulted. The reason is that without full and correct dentition, a dog cannot properly hold and carry game.

As happy as Mr. Bridger appears, he could obviously not care less about his teeth, and neither should you!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Check out page 15 of this illustrated standard for a great explanation of the dentition of Goldens.
http://ausngrc.org/assets/23114goldenretrieverbse.pdf


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I have never understood the term 'scissors' bite....Scissors close with the blades side by side, angled, not opposite .....aacck, thats tough to describe. Say, compared to a set of pliers that close directly on top of each other(contact surface).

That definition is about as clear as mud, isn't it?:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, PG, I just needed that pic, I see said the blind man, lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope, doesn't look like it bothers him at all.

And Abby can't be a dentist you say? Darn, I was hoping for the retirement income .


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Teeth seem to do pretty good job on deer bone 

Voila a set of perfect teeth ...


----------

